# Trivia 3/27



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2018)

trivia 3/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Pluto is smaller in surface area than Russia.

1. What Broadway Musical's title contains a canned meat  product ?
2. What is the name of the second female prime minister of the  UK?
3. Trick Question ??
Which came first; the chicken or the egg ?
4. Which European is credited with discovering the  Philippines?
5. What did Molly Malone cry out that she had in her famous  song when she 
was wheeling her wheelbarrow through streets broad and  narrow?
(Hint; C______ and M_______ )
6. Who Am I ?
I was born Leonard Slye in Cincinnati, Ohio on November 5,  1912. I sang with 
"The Sons of the Pioneers" until I became a famous TV / Movie  star...
7. What does the verb "lase" mean?
8. Luzon and Mindanao are the two largest islands of which  country?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
It is possible to literally die from laughter.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Spamalot"
2. Theresa May
3. Eggs have been around much longer than  chickens
4.  Ferdinand Magellan
5. cockles and mussels
6. I am Roy Rogers
7.  Function as a laser
8.  Philippines

TRUTH !!
Death from laughter refers to a rare instance of death,  usually resulting
from cardiac arrest or asphyxiation, caused by a fit of  laughter. Instances
of death by laughter have been recorded from Ancient Greece to  the modern
day.
The 3rd century BCE philosopher Chrysippus, for example, is  said to have
laughed himself to death while watching the antics of a  drunken donkey. In
1410, Martin I of Aragon succumbed to a combination of  indigestion and
uncontrollable laughter. More recently, a UK man died of heart  failure after
laughing for 25 minutes at a TV show featuring a Scotsman in a  kilt battling
a vicious black pudding.
Some others who have died from laughter :
Zeuxis, a 5th-century BC Greek painter, is said to have died  laughing at the
humorous way he painted the goddess Aphrodite - after the old  woman who
commissioned it insisted on modeling for the  portrait.
In 1660, Thomas Urquhart, the Scottish aristocrat, polymath  and first
translator of François Rabelais's writings into English, is  said to have
died laughing upon hearing that Charles II had taken the  throne
In 1989, Ole Bentzen, a Danish audiologist, died laughing  while watching A
Fish Called Wanda. His heart was estimated to have beaten at  between 250 and
500 beats per minute, before he succumbed to cardiac  arrest.
In 2003, Damnoen Saen-um, a Thai ice cream salesman, is  reported to have
died while laughing in his sleep at the age of 52. His wife  was unable to
wake him, and he stopped breathing after two minutes of  continuous laughter.
He is believed to have died of either heart failure or  asphyxiation.


----------

